# 8 foot vs 9 foot.



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

It's the first time I that I have ever done straight 8 foot residential finishing over a stretch of a few weeks, and I can't believe how much faster and easier it is compared to 9 foot.

That is all.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol, don't get too used it


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Got about another 100,000 board feet to go!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

need some help?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Probably will be done before you get here.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

..


----------

